# IELTS on 23rd March



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi

Me and my husband will be giving our IELTS exam on 23rd March.


Any valuable suggestions to fare well.We are trying to secure 8 band to get 70 points.

Hope we do!!! 

Very scared you know.Coz IELTS is the only hope for us to get 70 points.

So 70 points means we would definetly get the invite right???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

hi wish you all the best in your efforts for 8.You must be aware that 60 is minimum, not 70. So if you are otherwise qualify for 60 points (even 55 if you want to opt for state sponsorship) then you can take IELTS easy.
Btw, you need to write General IELTS only right?


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi trijunction

W
We are right now at 50 without including ielts points.so thete is no way that v can just score 6band coz thst would not fetch us any points.so either 7 band for 10points which would make us eligible to spply for eoi.or 8band(20points) to make it 70points.securing an 8band in ielts is the only goal now,to make the process easiet to get the invite.sigh!! Scoring an 8band doesn't look easy though


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes you need to right a general test


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

shakz said:


> Hi trijunction
> 
> W
> We are right now at 50 without including ielts points.so thete is no way that v can just score 6band coz thst would not fetch us any points.so either 7 band for 10points which would make us eligible to spply for eoi.or 8band(20points) to make it 70points.securing an 8band in ielts is the only goal now,to make the process easiet to get the invite.sigh!! Scoring an 8band doesn't look easy though


You don't really have to worry too much about getting 70 points. The upper limit for invitations in the past few rounds have been lowered to 60. Getting 70 will just ensure that you will get your invitation in the very next round.

Anyways, for IELTS, I would suggest the Cambridge study guide. It has got a few sample answers from people who attempted the exam and the marks each scored. Enough to give you a brief idea about what you have to write. Reading/Listening is the easiest according to me. Listening can get a bit tricky if you get stuck at one question. 

Speaking...well. Practice ... Practice and more Practice. I have the tendency to speak faster than normal during verbal interviews. Luckily the lady who interviewed me was in a good mood. 

And for writing....You *MUST* write examples in both sections. If the topic is about an activity, try to make up some story involving you doing that particular activity. Or some fake example. They are not looking for your honesty here. So you have all the creative freedom you want.


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks for your valuabe input.I see that you have scored really well in the speaking test too.. the examiner really liked your super fast accent i believe  

I am right now studying the cambridge guide Number 8.so is that enough to score well?? or should we refer to more cambridge book??

And u mean to say that if we get 60 points we are sure to get an invite to apply,no matter what???


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

shakz said:


> thanks for your valuabe input.I see that you have scored really well in the speaking test too.. the examiner really liked your super fast accent i believe
> 
> I am right now studying the cambridge guide Number 8.so is that enough to score well?? or should we refer to more cambridge book??
> 
> And u mean to say that if we get 60 points we are sure to get an invite to apply,no matter what???


haha. I sort of managed to turn it into a friendly conversation rather than a formal speaking test. I knew the moment I made her laugh that my score isn't going to be bad.

And yea, I used the same guide myself. 8.0. It was enough for me. Didn't go through the whole thing. Just the writing section. What they are looking for mainly is coherence. Have a proper structure to your answer. (Intro - > Problems > Solutions > Conclusion). I would recommend writing with a pencil. And try to finish writing with at least 10 mins to spare. Then go through your answers again, and try to replace common words with more complex synonyms. And of course, no spelling mistakes and make it as neat as possible.

For reading, you will have a section which requires you to match headings with paragraphs. Make sure you write your own headings next to each paragraph while reading it the first time. Helps you save a lot of time later.

60 points seem to be enough these days. You might have to wait max for a couple of months. But you will definitely get the invite. As I said earlier, 70 just ensures that you get an invite the very next round. 

Cheers... and good luck for your IELTS 
Rohith


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

shakz said:


> thanks for your valuabe input.I see that you have scored really well in the speaking test too.. the examiner really liked your super fast accent i believe
> 
> I am right now studying the cambridge guide Number 8.so is that enough to score well?? or should we refer to more cambridge book??
> 
> And u mean to say that if we get 60 points we are sure to get an invite to apply,no matter what???


Hi shakz,

To answer your first question, during the last round of January 21st (For which the statistics are published), it became clear that, whoever submitted their EOI with 60 points got invite.
Actually, only 1070 (as against the maximum of 1400) invites have been issued, since no more application was there fulfilling the criteria (Except for those applications, whose ANZSCO ceiling has already been reached). So, I would say, take it easy.

Answering your 2nd question:
For writing, I strongly suggest to go thru Englishryan's videos in Youtube. This talks well in depth about coherence, lexical resource needs, etc. After going thru them, I would suggest to practice writing essays and check it with somebody who is an expert in English (May be dldmaniac could help here).
Speaking - Practice, Practice, Practice - Because, we tend to believe it is easy to speak. But in reality, to speak with pauses at correct place, and to speak in a way, such that not much of repetition, and unwanted stammering, can only be done by analyzing our speech.
L & R, just practice with Cambridge 8.0, that is more than enough!!

I am saying this from fresh memory, as I have just finished my IELTS exams yesterday!

All the best!

BR,
Uday


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, 

My wife is also writing IELTS on March 23rd.

Her strategy is to finish as many practice test as possible for listening and reading. Come March and she will start practicing speaking and writing too and continue till exam date with occasional practice tests for the L & R.

She got the book from IDP a couple of days back and it looks like it will be enough for the preparation.

I'll ask her to join the forum and get in touch with you for discussing the progress in preparation and may be call each other and practice speaking 



shakz said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my husband will be giving our IELTS exam on 23rd March.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

:fear::scared::scared:

I am writing the test on 9th of march,,,,i have yet to start my Practice

i am applying for the subclass 19o,,so fra i have only 45 points,,, without state nomination points,,,if i say score 7 on each band i get 55 points,,after nomination i get 5 extra points,,,am i eligible to apply for this category or not


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank u udaybasis for your valuable comments. 

How was ur test?? Up to your expectations??


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

shaishav... sounds like a good idea


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

DAHALROSAN u need to really practice a lot.Dont take it lightly,the more bands you score the better chances for u to get invited.Since you have only 55points,y not try to score well in IELTS?? It does matter.

All the best


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

shakz said:


> Thank u udaybasis for your valuable comments.
> 
> How was ur test?? Up to your expectations??


Hi Shakz,

You are always welcome.

Yes, I performed upto expectations for L,R &W. However, messed up with the Speaking.

I did practice for all modules expect the speaking one, hence the mess up. Can call it over confidence! Any ways, results are just 10 days ahead, so would know by then!

Keep up with practice, it will turn out to be an easy one!

BR,
Uday


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

dahalrosan said:


> :fear::scared::scared:
> 
> I am writing the test on 9th of march,,,,i have yet to start my Practice
> 
> i am applying for the subclass 19o,,so fra i have only 45 points,,, without state nomination points,,,if i say score 7 on each band i get 55 points,,after nomination i get 5 extra points,,,am i eligible to apply for this category or not


Hi Dahalrosan,

I'm also doing the test on March 9th and I'm also having 45 without IELTS. I'm soo stressed as most of the states have closed their lists by now and will reopen after July 1st...


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

Shakz,

I'm doing IELTS on 9th March. I'm practicing using Cambridge IELTS books and some other downloaded materials from the net. If you wish, give me your email address so I can send you some sample writings for Task 02.

I feel that Writing and Speaking are the tricky tests in IELTS..


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

lovelyaus said:


> Shakz,
> 
> I'm doing IELTS on 9th March. I'm practicing using Cambridge IELTS books and some other downloaded materials from the net. If you wish, give me your email address so I can send you some sample writings for Task 02.
> 
> I feel that Writing and Speaking are the tricky tests in IELTS..


Hey buddy!!

Feel free to post your sample writings for task 2 here (Also do not underestimate the task 1).

We could help iron out the issues by checking them!

BR,
Uday


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hey buddy!!
> 
> Feel free to post your sample writings for task 2 here (Also do not underestimate the task 1).
> 
> ...


Thank you sooo much Uday... I will do soo.. Actually, Task 01 is also tough as it unpredictable.. I mean like there are soo many types of questions from bar charts, pie charts and the killer is diagrams..

I have some eBooks and I want to share those with expat members but I don't know how to upload those.. If you an option to upload, please let me know..

Thank you once again for your kindness...


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

lovelyaus said:


> Thank you sooo much Uday... I will do soo.. Actually, Task 01 is also tough as it unpredictable.. I mean like there are soo many types of questions from bar charts, pie charts and the killer is diagrams..
> 
> I have some eBooks and I want to share those with expat members but I don't know how to upload those.. If you an option to upload, please let me know..
> 
> Thank you once again for your kindness...


Well again lovely Aus!!

I hope You have enrolled for 'General Training' of IELTS (For DIAC- AUS PR). Because, only the Academic variant has the pie charts and those.

For uploading, just upload it in google docs and provide a link to the person via PM.

Or are you looking for uploading docs to the posts? If yes, then You can attach them under 'Manage attachments' (Not on the quick post option).

BR,
Uday


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Well again lovely Aus!!
> 
> I hope You have enrolled for 'General Training' of IELTS (For DIAC- AUS PR). Because, only the Academic variant has the pie charts and those.
> 
> ...


I have to do IELTS Academic module as I'm an Accountant.

I wish to upload docs to posts so that referees can easily download those..

Regards

Ruchira


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

lovelyaus said:


> I have to do IELTS Academic module as I'm an Accountant.
> 
> I wish to upload docs to posts so that referees can easily download those..
> 
> ...


Hi,

Then just upload it via the 'Manage Attachments' via the 'Reply with Quote' button.

BR,
Uday


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Then just upload it via the 'Manage Attachments' via the 'Reply with Quote' button.
> 
> ...


OK thanks...


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

lovelyaus said:


> OK thanks...


Hope these essays with samples answers would be helpful...


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

lovelyaus said:


> Hope these essays with samples answers would be helpful...


Thank u so much ruchira.. its really of great help.


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys... now m a bit confused.I have applied for general training.Thats correct right??? for Engineers??? kindly clear my doubt.

I never knew taht accountants had to write academic IELTS.News to me


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Speaking is the one that i am worried tooo 

what are they actually looking for in Speaking test?

And general IELTS does not have questions which comprises of flow charts and pie charts right??


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

dahalrosan said:


> :fear::scared::scared:
> 
> I am writing the test on 9th of march,,,,i have yet to start my Practice
> 
> i am applying for the subclass 19o,,so fra i have only 45 points,,, without state nomination points,,,if i say score 7 on each band i get 55 points,,after nomination i get 5 extra points,,,am i eligible to apply for this category or not


Hello Roshan,

First of all, good luck for your exam on 9th March.
You can definitely apply for state sponsorship to get extra 5 points so that you will get 60 including your 10 points of IELTS. If your occupation is in good demand, you will get sponsorship. As soon as you receive state sponsorship, you will get invite. 

BTW, are you applying offshore or onshore?


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

shakz said:


> Speaking is the one that i am worried tooo
> 
> what are they actually looking for in Speaking test?
> 
> And general IELTS does not have questions which comprises of flow charts and pie charts right??


Hi Shakz,

Bar Charts and Pie charts are in General module. Its with Academic module for the Writing Task 01 instead of which you will have to write a letter.

Just check the IELTS requirement with your assessing body in their website. For some professions, Academic module is required.

Regards,

ruchira


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

shakz said:


> Speaking is the one that i am worried tooo
> 
> what are they actually looking for in Speaking test?
> 
> And general IELTS does not have questions which comprises of flow charts and pie charts right??


Hi,

For Speaking topics and sample answers, check in YouTube


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi.
I had sent you a PM, pls send me the materials. I have rescheduled my IELTS on 6Apr. I started practicing. Finding better with reading and listening. Writing is ok, but when it comes to Speaking I am running out of words, though I am not supposed to :-(.
Any help/suggestions on speaking?
Thanks, Sandhya.


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

sdevasani said:


> Hi.
> I had sent you a PM, pls send me the materials. I have rescheduled my IELTS on 6Apr. I started practicing. Finding better with reading and listening. Writing is ok, but when it comes to Speaking I am running out of words, though I am not supposed to :-(.
> Any help/suggestions on speaking?
> Thanks, Sandhya.


Hi,

I sent you an email. For Speaking section, there are some videos on YouTube. refer those. I will share my experience once I did the exam..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mra said:


> Hello Roshan,
> 
> First of all, good luck for your exam on 9th March.
> You can definitely apply for state sponsorship to get extra 5 points so that you will get 60 including your 10 points of IELTS. If your occupation is in good demand, you will get sponsorship. As soon as you receive state sponsorship, you will get invite.
> ...



Hello MRA,
Nice to see a countrymen in the forum. Thank you for the tip. I am applying offshore. Can we be in touch in the future? I need more help. Can you add me in skype? 

rockey52428

Regards,
Rossan


----------



## brendia (Feb 20, 2013)

Just relax when you do the speaking part  It's not to bad.

My husband is going on the 27th April


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

sdevasani said:


> Hi.
> I had sent you a PM, pls send me the materials. I have rescheduled my IELTS on 6Apr. I started practicing. Finding better with reading and listening. Writing is ok, but when it comes to Speaking I am running out of words, though I am not supposed to :-(.
> Any help/suggestions on speaking?
> Thanks, Sandhya.


- Speed =/= fluency: many of us while trying to look fluent, start speaking too fast and thus make mistakes. Relax. Speak at your normal speed. When you are stopping in the midst, the examiner is well-trained to figure out whether you are stopping because you are running out of ideas or because you do have ideas but not enough words to express them correctly. You loose marks for the latter. 

- Speak as much as you can. If you run out of ideas on the given topic, you may tell this to the examiner.

- Best way to practice is to chat your friend with english better than you. Narrate long stories to them. 

- Good luck.


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

*IELTS writing test ... Some tips*

For the writing tests... some suggestions. 
Read the topic twice and make sure you understand the topic
Introduce the topic in about 3 to 4 sentences. Avoid repeating the sentences in the question paper, instead write your interpretation of it. 
Elaborate on the topic and give arguments for and against or mention the pros and cons ... Depending on the topic. One paragraph for each.
Read the topic against see if you are on the right track.
Now write down your position with reference to the topic ... And provide the reasons why you are for or against the topic.
Give a conclusion in the last paragraph.
Read the topic again to see if you answered to the point. 
Make sure you have clear and distinct paragraphs.
Check for spelling errors.
Don't repeat your statements.
Use a range of expressions / vocabulary.
Check that you have put the commas and full stops and exclamation marks as appropriate.
Each paragraph should have a clear idea at the core. Each para may be about 3 to 4 sentences.
Your final position / opinion should be clear , your messages should be clear and understandable.

I personally found it relevant to spend a minute thinking about the topic in terms of who, what, when, why, how and so-what. Then framing the answers in paragraphs with clear introduction , body and conclusion.


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Ausmaan


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

Can someone please correct this essay?

*Q- In many countries, prison is considered the best way to decrease crime. However, education is often argued to be a more effective way. Which opinion do you most agreed with?
(Academic 12 May 2012-Melbourne, Australia)*

*Answer-*

It is generally accepted that wrong-doers should be punished depending on the severity of the crime in order to regulate the society. Most of the countries legal system verdicts imprisonment for the culprits. Even though imprisonment is used by many countries, I believe having a proper education system can address crimes in an effective way. This argument is proved by considering how an effective education system can help to address the root cause of crimes and the long term benefits associated with it.

Firstly, a proper, comprehensive education system can be a preventive cause of action to reduce crimes. Most of the people engage in crimes due to unawareness of repercussions of those. For example, in many Asian countries, specially in India and Pakistan, gangster activities are abundant among slums and shanties where the dwellers are mostly uneducated. If a proper education is given, creating a path for them to be independent, the no. of crimes can be mitigated vehemently. Therefore,implementation of a comprehensive education system can address the root cause of crimes.

On the other hand, providing a suitable education can generate benefits in long term. Linking to the earlier instance, when slum residents are given the opportunity to be educated, they will be able to get rid of poverty. Thus the living standard of people will be enhanced and the need of prisons can be mitigated. Hence, an effective education system can lead to long term benefits in minimizing crimes.

Following the look at the explanations given above, it is obvious that education can be considered as an effective means of reducing crimes. Although imprisonment can be a short term remedy, education addresses the root cause of the issue and the benefits associated with it will generate favorable outcomes in long term. Therefore, incorporation of an effective education is highly recommended.


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good to see so many people sharing ideas. Even I am giving IELTS on 23rd March @ Hyderabad


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone got experience of taking the IELTS in Aus and overseas(home country)? Which one is easier with respect to Writing and Speaking modules (depending a lot on examiners)
Some said doing the test in their country is favourable, i personally doubt it.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi tuandm2013,


It does not really matter.....in fact i got more bands when i gave the test in Australia rather than giving it back home in India.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

lovelyaus said:


> Can someone please correct this essay?
> 
> *Q- In many countries, prison is considered the best way to decrease crime. However, education is often argued to be a more effective way. Which opinion do you most agreed with?
> (Academic 12 May 2012-Melbourne, Australia)*
> ...


I am also going to appear on 23rd March.


----------



## s_sathish_in (Sep 25, 2011)

shakz said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my husband will be giving our IELTS exam on 23rd March.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

Go to IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free It has everything that you need to get the band that you are looking for in IELTS. Try "Ace the Ielts" program from that website if you wish, It has all the tips required to get the band you want. I personally used it to get a band of 7+ in all four tests and recommended to a friend of mine who got a band of 7+ after using that. We both got a band of 6 in the initial attempt before using "Ace the Ielts". 

Thanks,
Sathish


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

My wife got 7.0 in all modules 

But IDP website says that the result displayed cannot be used as the official confirmation of your IELTS result. What does it mean? Can the result change?


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations mate, it says so because you will get the official results by post in a few days and that is the only document that cane used for official Purposes like migration and all, But other than that the result is official.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks a ton Buddy.



Ursan said:


> Congratulations mate, it says so because you will get the official results by post in a few days and that is the only document that cane used for official Purposes like migration and all, But other than that the result is official.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

You are most welcome buddy.cheers


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

lovelyaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent you an email. For Speaking section, there are some videos on YouTube. refer those. I will share my experience once I did the exam..


Can you send me the material too?

Thanks in advance


----------

